# Problem mit der Uhrzeit



## Pb_Sergio (24. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute

habe eine kleines Problem mit einer Zeitanzeige.
Die angezeigte Zeit ist die Zeit der Zeitzone GMT und nicht die Zeit in der Zeitzone in der sich Deutschland befindet.
Tja habe schon einiges versucht, habe aber keine gute Lösung gefunden, ausser die Uhrzeit plus zwei zurechnen!!!
Ist nicht wirklich das wahre!!!!
Tja wenn jemand noch ne Idee hat, wäre ich echt dankbar!!!

MFG
Sergio


----------



## Guest (20. Jul 2004)

Du kannst die Zeitzonen setzen.

Locale[] locals = Calendar.getAvailableLocales();
Calendar Kalender = Calendar.getInstance(locals[46]);
System.out.println("Kalendertag "+ Kalender.getTime());


----------



## tomkruse (20. Jul 2004)

Hi!

Ihr wißt schon beide, daß es hier um die MicroEdition geht? Die Frage ist zwar berechetigt aber die Antwort läßt sich mit der MicroEdition sicher nicht umsetzen.

Cu - Tom.


----------

